# First Bull Red im hooked ..



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Had the honors to fish a local bridge with the Famous bBarton, red alert, and jdkingfisher. I got out there after sunset water was nice with a light wind. I had never fished this area and I thaught I saw some fellow yakkers. I peddled quickly to their direction but turned out to be some big mean @$$ pelicans that wanted to ride on the yak. Caught some bait and shortly after the rest of the crew arrived. They told me what I had to do but it was easier said then done . I had about 4 good hits lost to bad knots or not setting the hook properly . Finally got the hang of at towards the end of the night and managed to catch my fist bull red at 36 inches . He took me for a nice little ride before I got him in , I drifted the same spot and caught another at 39 inchs both were released to fight again. After the second one I had enough and called it quits. Thanks Bbarton, jdkingfisher,and Red alert for putting up with all my questions and taking pics for me .

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome, congrats and nice report ox!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Done my friend!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Good job bro


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Good job bro


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats awesome glad you finally got a bull!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hell Ya, good job oscar. Still waiting on my first red of any sort outta the yak. What timeframes were yall fishin??


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Grats bro


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice meeting you today Ox. (Friday afternoon out at Archie Glover)


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

You too Jeff let me know if uvever need someone to fish with .

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Will do man.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great fish Oscar! Congrats


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice fishes!!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice job Oscar


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hell yeah! Nice bulls Oscar!! See, those things follow me around. Fish with me one day and a week later you get your first Bull. lol I am trying hard to make the myth come alive. Seriously though - Congrats!!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

awesome catch. Congrats man!


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice fish. Think I seen ya out there last night me and my buddy where headed back when u where heading towards the hump. Good job


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

That was you I didn't recognize you. It was very hard to hear I couldn't tell what your buddy was saying.
How did yall do ? I'm bringing fiddlers next time for sheep's.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

We got a few bull reds and alot of white trout, yeah wish I knew that was you last night.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well played sir.......well played!!!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice!!!! yea those fellas are pretty dang cool...


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

nice fish! 

finalizing details with FlatsPro. hopefully i'll get to pull on a few of those.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Nice fish! Welcome to the addiction...


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I could fish for those guys every night. Lots of fun. Congrats


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I peddled quickly to their direction but turned out to be some big mean @$$ pelicans that wanted to ride on the yak.


 LMAO :thumbup:

Congrats on a fine fishing adventure, my very first saltwater fish was also a redfish, caught in 1994 on vacation to Gulf Shores. After that I too was also hooked,,, Nothing pulls like a redfish, again congrats.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone lets go again!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks everyone lets go again!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


When you going again?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Next time it isn't to rough. I'm not good at picking days tough lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Next time it isn't to rough. I'm not good at picking days tough lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


It was beautiful in Destin today. A little windy but not bad at all.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

U do any good?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> U do any good?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


Two reds and more bluefish than I cared for.


----------

